# Online FFL Look-up



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone know the website to look-up a dealers FFL info?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I keep this info from the Shotgun News in my Favorites File. Here's the page for New Mexico. I hope this helps. 
http://listings.shotgunnews.com/findfflguide 
Good luck.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure this is what you're looking for, but, here's the ATF FFL ezcheck site: https://www.atfonline.gov/fflezcheck/


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Perfect. Thanks for the links guys.


----------

